# Any Clubs Near Richmond, VA?



## 13lbflounder (Sep 20, 2008)

Does anybody know of any racing clubs near Richmond , VA, and how to contact them? I have checked the AU and the International Federation sites already. There seems to be some fanciers in the Tidewater area, but I have had no luck with finding anybody near Richmond. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

13lbflounder said:


> Does anybody know of any racing clubs near Richmond , VA, and how to contact them? I have checked the AU and the International Federation sites already. There seems to be some fanciers in the Tidewater area, but I have had no luck with finding anybody near Richmond. Any help is appreciated.


Welocme flounder, I do not race but you might beable to email one of these people in the link...so where are you located in richmond? I live near williamsburg, I have white homers and seraphim and a few figuritas. someone else maybe able to post to give you a club close to you. Do you have homers/racers now?http://vpda.tripod.com/VPDA.htm


----------



## 13lbflounder (Sep 20, 2008)

Right now, I have a big pile of lumber and the other necessary materials to construct a nice size loft. No birds yet.

I have been reading this site for a few weeks now and trying to get educated before I jump right in. I was hoping to find some lofts in my area to meet some people and understand the racing, see some lofts, nest boxes and such.

Seems as if we want to start racing the birds, we (my 2 1/2 year old daughter and I) may want to find a good mated pair and start with their offspring instead of buying baby birds? So, I have a lot to learn before just building a loft. If this is the route we go, I do not think the Rosewood Starter Loft is the way we will go. A larger version blocked off with a couple sections is what I have in mind. (I THINK)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

13lbflounder said:


> Right now, I have a big pile of lumber and the other necessary materials to construct a nice size loft. No birds yet.
> 
> I have been reading this site for a few weeks now and trying to get educated before I jump right in. I was hoping to find some lofts in my area to meet some people and understand the racing, see some lofts, nest boxes and such.
> 
> Seems as if we want to start racing the birds, we (my 2 1/2 year old daughter and I) may want to find a good mated pair and start with their offspring instead of buying baby birds? So, I have a lot to learn before just building a loft. If this is the route we go, I do not think the Rosewood Starter Loft is the way we will go. A larger version blocked off with a couple sections is what I have in mind. (I THINK)



Try these two. Don't know what, if anything the AU has in VA. You can send them an email tomorrow and they'll get back with you.

http://www.pigeon.org/index.html


RFR Richmond Concourse
Don Lauer .................................... (540)582-6447
8425 Robert E. Lee Dr., Spotsylvania, VA 22553

RICHMOND,VA Richmond Homing Pigeon Club
Terry L. Taylor ............................... (804)272-2080
2106 Wrens Nest Rd., Richmond, VA 23235


----------



## njhntr (Jun 5, 2012)

13lbflounder said:


> Does anybody know of any racing clubs near Richmond , VA, and how to contact them? I have checked the AU and the International Federation sites already. There seems to be some fanciers in the Tidewater area, but I have had no luck with finding anybody near Richmond. Any help is appreciated.


Try Richmond racing pigeon club Richmond concourse assoc. of pigeon fanciers. inc
They are having a show tomorrow sat Dec 10 2013
Its actually located in Glen Allen VA
Im going tomorrow and leaving bracey va around 9 to be there 110 or 12
Good luck


----------



## Loffopeneurce (Dec 29, 2013)

*приму грунт б&*

Наибольшее значение в распространении имеет грунт на подсыпку киев наземный элювий , формировании которого участвует почвообразования .


----------



## sam_aroo (Apr 9, 2019)

You can check out the Richmond, Virginia (RVA) racing pigeon website at: http://richmondrpc.com/
The Richmond Concourse has their anual racing pigeon show and auction every year on the second Saturday of December every year at the club house.


----------

